# NPOTW Nail Polish of the Week



## ArcEnCiel (Mar 17, 2007)

Since it looks like this thread has dissapeared in to the ether, I decided to start another one.

This is OPI's Electric Eel from their brights collection. I like the color. I had to use 3 coats to really make it pop.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 17, 2007)

nice as usual arcenciel! today i have baby pink french tips. I wish i had a camera.


----------



## David (Mar 17, 2007)

Once again, beautiful. I really love this color. The nail art gets better and better each week. The three coats really make it pop. All of my nails are finally at a nice length, and I'm going to do them in OPI's Big Apple Red, which I love. If they come out nice I'll try to post some pics.


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 18, 2007)

I check the other threat too, I always enjoy your NPOTW, you are so creative!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you David. I have been eye balling that big apple red. I think it is a fabulous red. I hope you post pics. I am happy for you that your nails are growing nicely and uniform. I know that can be a hard thing to acheive.

Thank you Emily and Bluebird.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Marisol!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks great!!!! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks cool! I like it a lot...

My nail polish of the week is plain black. :dong: lol. I just wanted to try something different...


----------



## jeansguyokc (Mar 22, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks good. I wish I could do stuff like that to my nails but that'll never happen. Oh well, looks good tho.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 23, 2007)

Really cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love them


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Mar 23, 2007)

This is OPI's La Pazitively Hot! with a little of OPI's Do You Lilac it?


----------



## David (Mar 24, 2007)

It is very hot! I love that color, and the nail art is nice too. I Lilac it a lot.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 24, 2007)

The colors are really cool. I really like that. Great Job. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey David. Thank you. Did you try your Big Apple red yet?

Thank you very much!


----------



## kaeisme (Mar 24, 2007)

Very Spring!


----------



## katrosier (Mar 24, 2007)

Lovely! You should do nail tuts! I know I need all the help I can get!


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow Arcenciel! You do an awesome job on your nails! Looks like you had them done at a salon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Mar 25, 2007)

Salut Katroisier! Hmm, I never thought to do a TUT. If I have time, I will put one together for next week which will be my Easter egg themed nails.

Thank you :five:


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 25, 2007)

yes! what a great idea! a tut would be nice. i hope you have time!


----------



## David (Mar 26, 2007)

I didn't do my nails because I broke 2 of them down to the quick. But I did do my toes, and the color is very nice. A very nice red. When my nails grow out I'll do them and post pics.


----------



## pieced (Mar 28, 2007)

Your nails have been looking fab, and please continue to keep up this creative flow of work. It's wonderful...


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello! I decided to do Easter Nails. This is Essie's Waltz, OPI's Need Sunglasses? and Color Clubs Blue Light embellished with blue rhinestones and white nail art.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you so much!


----------



## LilDee (Mar 31, 2007)

lovin' the easter nails!! so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## David (Mar 31, 2007)

That's cute, beautiful Easter nails. They do fit the occasion, and the rhinestones are a very pretty addition. I knew you'd come up with something nice for Easter. Great colors. Thanks for letting us see those beautiful nails.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Lil' Dee. I love your hair.

Muchas pero muchas Gracias David! Thank you for always checking out my nails. It is inspiring, I want to give you guys something good and creative to look at!


----------



## Lauren (Apr 3, 2007)

My Easter inspired nails! NYC nail glossies #239


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Apr 6, 2007)

I dont know what kind of nails these are but I wanted something cheery for this easter weekend. This is Essie's Waltz with a sparkle overlay, Color Club's Pink Lust, China Glaze's Limonyte and white nail art. Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree! Looks very nice!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 6, 2007)

WOAH! I love that look. You are so darn talented!!!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Apr 7, 2007)

That is a beautiful color!

Thank you ladies!


----------



## David (Apr 7, 2007)

They're beautiful! Perfect colors for the Easter holiday. I love the way you combine the different polishes into one gorgeous application. Enjoy your beautiful nails and have a wonderful Easter.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks David! I know what kind of nails they are now, my sister said, "What is that style, Watermelon Delight?".


----------



## magosienne (Apr 7, 2007)

wow, you always have beautiful nails, Arcenciel, je suis jalouse ! (i'm jealous).


----------



## Venezia (Apr 8, 2007)

Some playful Easter nails ... with stickers!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 8, 2007)

you're very talented with your nails. They look awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Venezia (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Pink Sugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I cant see the pic myself ... didnt think it had posted!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Apr 13, 2007)

This week I did OPI's Purple with a purpose and Do you lilac it? My nail art lines smeared when I put on the clear top coat, ugh! It still looks decent though. I really love these colors.


----------



## David (Apr 13, 2007)

They're beautiful! You get better and better each week. I love those colors and the designs are fabulous.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh wow, you really love your nail art don't you. They look great hun. I love all the different designs you come up with.


----------



## Dee_Vine (Apr 14, 2007)

Your nails really do look awesome! I love the designs.

How long does it usually take for you to do?


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks David. :shakehands:

Hello Devine,

Thank you! Doing my nails usally takes about 20 to 30 minutes. It is definitely theraputic for me. Obviously I really enjoy it. Thanks again!


----------



## Dee_Vine (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh gosh! It takes me about that time to do one simple color on mine. Ah I'm horrible. *lol


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Apr 21, 2007)

This week I went to Atlantic City with my company and we stayed at the Borgata and got all dolled up to dine at the Old Homestead Steak house. I coordinated my nails with my dress:


----------



## MissXXXrae (Apr 21, 2007)

o thats so cool ur talented


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## David (Apr 22, 2007)

The nails are really nice and match the dress perfectly. You and the dress are beautiful.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you David!:happy: :wave: :bud: epsi: :smoking2:


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 4, 2007)

Hello! I love to do bright colors for the summer. This is OPI's Need Sunglasses? and China Glaze's Orange Knockout.


----------



## magosienne (May 5, 2007)

wow, it's very beautiful ! i'll try to steal my dad's cam and post some pics, i love my claire's pink nail polish (but it chips two days after i applied it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


----------



## KristieTX (May 5, 2007)

Wow Arcenciel, I can't express enough how talented you are! You look beautiful in that dress and your sandals are so cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 5, 2007)

Hello Magosienne! Thank you. How are things over there in France? Wish I was there.

Awww, Kristie, thank you!


----------



## MissOli (May 5, 2007)

love artistic nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## David (May 11, 2007)

I love those colors and the pedi is fabulous. I love the sandals, they have summer written all over them.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 12, 2007)

This is my new nail polish color from Duri and it is called Heavenly Kiss. I think it is a very pretty pink. It has a bit of shimmer to it, which I am usually not big on. I prefer matte colors, however, this one is not disappointing me too bad.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 12, 2007)

I know, those shoes are all over the place and I love them. Thanks David!


----------



## David (May 14, 2007)

I love the color. I also hope that this Duri polish is durable. I know mine started chipping right away and I used a good base coat. They are very pretty.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 14, 2007)

The duri's are funny, I had trouble with my darker color Duri's chipping. As far as my pinks go, they are pretty durable. My co-worker gets a Duri nail polish manicure every week. She loves Duri nail polish. She gets the iced roses all the time and it doesn't budge all week.


----------



## magosienne (May 15, 2007)

very pretty pink nail polish !

i'll post mine in a moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jun 9, 2007)

Hello all. I took a little break but I am back into it now. This is Essie Blanc and OPI Do you lilac it. I love that purple.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 10, 2007)

That's pretty! You're very creative and talented


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks Bluebird!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jun 11, 2007)

What beautiful and creative Nail Design. I just removed my acrylics about 4 months ago. My nails are growing out but still weakend. You have inspired me to keep them up and do my own nail design. Thanks ArcEnCiel.

I looked at your notepad too. You have really loved makeup and nail design.

I wanna be you when I grow up. LMAO!

Peace

Ida


----------



## mossaenda (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow! you are quite gifted, Arcenciel! :applaus:what "tools" do you use?:kopfkratz:


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you very much.

Salut Delphine! Thank you.

Hey! Hace tanto tiempo que te veo! I use a striping brush and a dotting tool.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jun 15, 2007)

This week I did Essies Exotic Liras and Guchi Muchi Puchi.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 15, 2007)

You do such an awesome job on your nails!! I love them!! Have you done your toes recently?


----------



## ivette (Jun 15, 2007)

the color is very pretty.

looks nice on you too


----------



## David (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi ArcEnCiel, I've been out of town and I've been missing the photos of your beautiful nails. These are simply gorgeous, The detail on each nail is consistent, you just get better and better. Fabulous colors too.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey David! Been missing you around here. Thanks very much. I bought about 30 new Essie nail polishes and sadly about 20 of them are in the pink family. I guess I have a bit of an obsession with pink. I like the creme colors the best. Not too big on the shimmer polishes. I dont know, I guess I dont think they do anything for my skin tone or something. Cant figure it out.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 24, 2007)

Im wearing maybelline go go green.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jul 1, 2007)

This is Essie's Fuji with Essie's Forget Me Nots.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jul 1, 2007)

Forgot to post my toes with the same colors.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 1, 2007)

nice


----------



## mossaenda (Jul 1, 2007)

So pretty! love that pink color.


----------



## David (Jul 2, 2007)

Gorgeous pink and I love your toes.


----------



## Sophia (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's the new shade I got for my birthday, Jessica Feisty:


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you everybody.

Very pretty summer color.


----------



## David (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Sophia,

Very nice color, perfect for those fun summer sandals.


----------



## eric (Jul 3, 2007)

OOh ArcEnCiel.. soooo pretty.. sorry Ive been MIA for a long time but im baaack and I missed seeing all of your beautiful ideas come to life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I see youve been doing a great job!!!! I love the pinks, great for the summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you remember me.. at least the first me since i changed my username haha


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Eric2, of course I remember you. I was wondering where you got off too! Welcome back.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 4, 2007)

Sally Hansens White Now.


----------



## Sophia (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you!!!

Thanks!! The moment I see it I knew that it would be awesome for summer shade!


----------



## lovefe (Jul 5, 2007)

wow u r amazing u r really good at it!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 5, 2007)

Everyones' nails look beautiful!


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 5, 2007)

Lovely nails!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jul 7, 2007)

I had fun doing these. This is OPI's Purple with a Purpose, ESSIE's St. Lucia Lilac and OPI's Lincoln Park at Midnight.


----------



## David (Jul 7, 2007)

ArcEnCiel, you missed your calling. You are so very talented at this. Each new design gets better and better. Your nails are beautiful.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks David. It is too bad that the camera didn't catch all three nail polish colors.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh everyone has pretty nails!


----------



## Chi_Nessa25 (Jul 11, 2007)

ArcEnCiel... I love your nail art!!! I wish I had nice enough nails and a steady hand to be able to do my own. Everytime I try, I always end up smudgy and uneven.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 12, 2007)

Today I have on OPI Totally Tangerine. Yummy... I love orange shimmer colors!!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jul 13, 2007)

This is my favorite design by you Arcenciel! You are so talented!

What blue is this? I have been searching for one like it.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jul 14, 2007)

This is Essie's Waltz, OPI's Do you Lilac it? and Color Clubs Hot pink.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank you. That blue is Color Clubs blue light with OPI's Sonic Bloom over part of it.

Thank you. Well practice makes perfect. I am left handed so my right hand always comes out pretty good. The left hand, not half as good. Frustrating.


----------



## David (Jul 17, 2007)

I think this is the best design you've done. They are beautiful, the Lilac and Pink are wonderful together. Nice job.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you much David :wink3:. This is definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

Today I'm wearing OPI's Apple of my eye.. its like a burnt orangy red


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jul 28, 2007)

The first set is ESSIE blanc with ESSIE Exotic Liras which is supposed to be a bright fuschia but ended up looking red against the white giving a candy cane look. Oh well.

The second is CHINA GLAZE knockout orange and ESSIE Forget Me Nots with an ESSIE Waltz top coat. I used flower appliquÃ©s for a change. My toes came out better because I used less coats of polish. Well, now I know for next time. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 28, 2007)

I wish you wouldnt have said candy cane!! Cause with the striping it totally takes the candy cane look away. But, since you said it, its all I can see.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jul 29, 2007)

So sad. The candy cane look annoyed the holy hell out of me. I hated it.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 31, 2007)

Today I'm wearing OPI's Give me the moon on my toes! It's cute, its like a bluish Grey.


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 31, 2007)

i just bought chanel's lotus rouge... it is very pretty!


----------



## Koobideh (Jul 31, 2007)

:smiletongue:


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Aug 3, 2007)

Those nails are gorgeous! I love the jewel embellishments. Nice pink Razr btw.


----------



## MsStephanie (Oct 30, 2007)

ArcEnCiel *please* tell me how you grew your nails!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 30, 2007)

Once I started taking calcium, they started to grow nicely and consistently.


----------

